# 5hp gamefisher motor



## dad238 (May 23, 2015)

does anyone have any experience with one of these or any warnings


----------



## PopPop (May 23, 2015)

Parts are likely to be scarce.


----------



## spud (May 24, 2015)

I had a one and looked for a long while to get a water pump and a few other parts, and the best advice I got was to drain the oil and gas that way I could use it as a boat anchor. Sorry, I'm sure that's not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 24, 2015)

http://discount-marine-parts.com/ob_gamefisher.html


----------



## Fletch_W (May 24, 2015)

I have a 7.5

I would not buy another one. 

It is really finicky.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 25, 2015)

It's one of two motors.

One is an Interesting motor.  They were made by Eska, long out of business.  Tecumseh engine parts will fit them, but not it's out of business too.  Still parts around.  There is supposed to be a Chinese clone (Robin?), but I have no idea about parts interchangeability.

The reference to the water pump brings up another oddity.  The Sears/Eska out boards are air cooled, engines, BUT they have a water pump.  The water pump pumps water into the exhaust column to help muffle the sound -- it doesn't cool the engine directly.

If it's a newer 5 HP with a black cowling, it was made by Force/Mercury, and parts should be reasonably available.

If you own it, and want to get it running in either case, they will work, especially the Force/Mercury one.  If you are considering buying one, I'd pass, unless it's a scrap price, and you like to tinker.  Actually the Force/Mercury version should be as good as any other Mercury of similar vintage.  

Problem with Gamefisher anything is that no one wants to work on them, Sears is dropping parts on older stuff by the hour, and they have little re-sale value -- even when they are the identical motor.


----------



## TylerR11 (May 31, 2015)

I've got a gamefisher 9.9 and it runs good and is reliable but the throttle linkage fell off and I lost it so now I'm stuck looking for the linkage with no luck.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 31, 2015)

team bluetick said:


> I've got a gamefisher 9.9 and it runs good and is reliable but the throttle linkage fell off and I lost it so now I'm stuck looking for the linkage with no luck.



It should be a Mercury/Force.  The Mercury dealer will probably tell you that's not so, so you should look up the part online.


----------



## 44magpastor (May 31, 2015)

Parts would be my concern....and finding someone to work on it.  I wouldn't buy one, unless I could get it REAL cheap...Like less than 300 bucks cheap


----------



## Mack in N.C. (Jun 1, 2015)

you can still get parts pretty easy.I got my last head gasket(it didint needreplacing)  but i got another part to the pump off of ebay so i bought the gasket as well.....I have ordered a carb from twin city outboard(largest parts dealer in the world) .....sears 7hp....i have a mercc 2.5 as well but this sears motor has been a trooper.   I  have only need 3 parts for it in 30 years.....the impeller and the motor mount which aa friend of mine broke and a new carb....when i called twin city i actually bought 2 carbs as a back up...


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jun 1, 2015)

*Love my 3hp,,!!*

I've got a 3hp Gamefisher, with the black cowling, and it's made by Sears. We have a parts store here in Macon. I bought the long rod that turns the propeller when mine broke. Mine is air cooled, so I can run it in the dirt if I wanted to. Never had a problem out of it, except it's loud! From the Sears store here, I bought the carb exhaust thing, and that didn't help the noise at all. Did I mention it's loud?!! I have pulled up to the ramp, with the motor clamped on the back of my johnboat and fired her up,,,,, I got a lot of "looks",,,,, I did mention she's loud,,,


----------



## Bream Pole (Jun 1, 2015)

*gamefisher*

If you are patient you can find a good 6hp Johnson or Evinrude 1965 forward for good prices. Or if you like Mercury can find them also.  I'd stay with a good major brand that's still around and parts are readily available.  Keep a look out on this forum and on craigslist.  I bought a 6hp Johnson on this forum for $75 spent another$100 or so and it runs like a sewing machine. I have bought three and the most I paid was $300 for a 1984 from a friend.  Parts are readily available and the motors are bullet proof.  Maybe a carb clean, a thermostat, new plugs, or an impeller may be needed.  I've never spent more than $165 additional and had a jam up motor.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 3, 2015)

One more note on my 7.5 gamefisher, it is the "newer" black force/merc model that longhunter spoke of. 1989 I think.

When I ran it 3 to 4 times a week, during a time in my life when I was able to go fishing several times a week, aka being single and living next to a boat ramp, I had very few problems with it. 

They say little motors need to be ran often, and that is particularly true with this one. If you aren't running it all the time, they just start to die.


----------

